# Halloween weather forecasts



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Dryday.com says the week before the High Holiday will be rainy, but Halloween will be dry here in the SF Bay Area. What's everyone's local forecasts look like?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Accu-weather now calling fo partly sunny with a high of 47 and a low of 31. That would work for me, but I know it will change ten times between now and then. I'm not sweating it until two days before.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I for one hope both AccuWeather and DryDay are WRONG this year. AccuWeather says rain ALL day long. DryDay has the 31st as a transitional day with risk the day before and after. It was like this last year too and changed a few days before so fingers crossed for this year.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunny, High 77, Low 51. As it has been in the 90s all weekend, I am particularly drooling over that low of 51 potential


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Sunny, High 77, Low 51. As it has been in the 90s all weekend, I am particularly drooling over that low of 51 potential


You Texans have it so easy! 

Dryday is saying "risky" for Halloween night. I hope they mean "risky" to come to my house... :googly:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

So glad you posted this.  Been wondering about what the weather will be like, but never near a computer when I think about it. lol We've been getting rain every 3-4 days, which is great for my ever- growing, knee high dandelions. lol (read- I can't wait to cut my grass, again.  )
But, it'll be 62 degrees and clear on H'ween; low of 47.  perfect.  



highbury- LOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Right now Accuweather says mostly sunny with a high of 55, low of 43 for our area. It also calls for rain the day before, so we'll have a wet yard if the forecast is accurate.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

RAIN! High 50, low 35. Dammit...just like last year when my nightcrawlers started to freeze.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Cathy we've been getting a LOT of rain up here this month. My ground is so saturated that my stakes for my stones won't stay put. Every time the wind blows the stake just sloshes over with the stone. Think this is the last year I'm using the store bought ones. Only the small markers are staying straight. Anything bigger than 20" is just flopping over.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

We're looking at 75 and clear here in Los Angeles. Not terribly surprising though. The only other weather I recall in L.A. during the High Holiday is blistering heat, Santa Ana winds and fires.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Fro my are it looks to be in a middle of 7 dry days


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

- going into our 8th year.... i have learned not to look until a couple days before the party.... ( just puts more stress on me ) - I do have a back up plan ( tarp the whole backyard ) -but luckily i have never had to do it. EC


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Too early here. Forecast will change all the time. This morning it said partly sunny and 12C/54F with a low of 6C/43F. This evening we have isolated showers with a high of 11C/52F and a low of 7C/45F. The wind and rain concern me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh thank God! I'm so relieved! high of 72 and low of 44. perfect weather!! i'm so thrilled!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

The 14 day trend says that it will be Rainy but warm  (but really who can trust the 14/long term forecast)


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Snow. It snowed today already.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Terror- I have the same thing here. Try wedging the stones between 2 bricks, on either side of the stones.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm shocked, our forecast has changed from yesterdays! Hope this one is close to what we really see, high of 63, low 46 and partly sunny. Just 13 more days for the weatherman to change the forecast.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours has changed 4 times in as many days. Keeps alternating between sunny and dry to rain showers. I'll watch the weather the morning of the 31st and maybe they'll be close!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Latest update - calling for sunny with a high of 63 and a low of 33 (brrrrr!) in our area


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Accuweather says high of 53, low of 31, cloudy but no rain (yeah!) I hope they're right!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure its going to rain,HELLO!!! WA.State.This is our last halloween in this state!!!Yeah.
On to sunny Peoria AZ.cant wait to get out of this state,too much rain,cold,taxes,need I go on.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see Chicago is to get 60 mph wind gusts today/tonight and that those winds are moving east. Sounds like anyone with props out in the northeast needs to secure them or bring them in before tomorrow.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Yesterday the forcast was perfect. Sunny high 12C winds calm. Today isolated showers 13C and winds calm. Please let the rain stay away and the wind be calm. I just bought a new 1000 watt fog machine.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Sunny, High 77, Low 51. As it has been in the 90s all weekend, I am particularly drooling over that low of 51 potential


I just checked again, and in just a few days, the forecast for the 31st here has changed to High 65 and Low 41. This has now become an interesting (and recorded) exercise for me, in watching how the forecast changes over the days.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you get any of this yesterday, Dixie?

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-dust-storm-20111019,0,3364305.story


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

No, but boy did we hear about it. I think the metroplex has gotten a lot more rain than Lubbock has, and not had to deal with that crap this year. (luckily!!)


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I was just checking for here in Northern NJ.It says from here till Halloween only one rainy day, and clear for Halloween. What it will be is miserable weather up until Halloween making it next to impossible to get anything done, followed by a nice Halloween day so everyone that comes out can't understand how you had a rough time of it. grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Now: no rain. YAY!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Last night's rain has made it official. It's the wettest year EVER for northern Ohio. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I'm also preparing for the worst...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

80% chance of rain according Dryday.com! THAT'S CRAP! It's going to be beautiful! Darn computer models... I hope their wrong.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sunny with high of 55, low of 41. At least the low has come up from yesterday, it was calling for a low of 33 then. I think the weather man uses a random weather generator each day.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Predictions of Weather for DFW on October 31st: (In chronological order) 
Courtesy Accuweather

Mon, Oct 17th: Sunny 77/51
Wed, Oct 19th: Sunny 65/41
Thu, Oct 20th: Sunny 71/52


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rain on the day before Halloween has now been removed from the forecast for our area. I'm good with that


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

*october 31 * AVERAGES Hi *79°F* Lo *46°F* RECORDS Hi *92°F* Lo *34°F

this is for hemet, california
*

no rain here... southern california


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Crap, now the forecast is for showers, high of 55, low of 38 for Halloween.  Only 9 more days of changing forecast left!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Northern NJ is now at clear, high of 58.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Based on 3 different sites:

Mostly cloudy, Partly sunny or mostly sunny

High: 58, 58 or 60
Low: 46, 40 or 37

Over all not too bad (knock on wood) at the moment


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Partly cloudy, but this has been what I like to call "partly changing..."

I offered up two sponges, maybe someone is listening...!


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Hoping it won't get much above 80 - gets real hot out front where we'll be decorating if it does.


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

We're looking at 75 and clear here in Los Angeles. Not terribly surprising though. The only other weather I recall in L.A. during the High Holiday is blistering heat, Santa Ana winds and fires. 

Yep. I'm in the valley, know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Morticia - I'm in the Valley too (Burbank!) where are you?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Possibly a hurricane. A little to early to tell.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Looks like high in the mid 60's with some clouds and 0% chance of rain. Lookin good !!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dang I knew I shouldn't look and just let the weather suprise me. Calling for a high of 39 and low of 27 here. Now I have to think how to ware thermals under my dress with out looking like I am or just pray to the weather gods for a change in the next couple days.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Predictions of Weather for DFW on October 31st: (In chronological order) 
Courtesy Accuweather

Mon, Oct 17th: Sunny 77/51
Wed, Oct 19th: Sunny 65/41
Thu, Oct 20th: Sunny 71/52
Mon, Oct 24th: Sunny 76/52

After all the changes in our forecast, it will be interesting to see if the prediction ends up coming right back around to where it was at the 15 day mark. LOL


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I do always enjoy reading this thread and reading all of the different challenges that we all face each year. Seriously, best of luck to everybody for good weather. Been keeping a close eye on my forcast for last week & it actually is still looking good. High of 50, low of 30 (a tad chilly), yet no high winds are predicted for next 7 days.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, Dryday got it wrong again (yay!) and the predicted rain never came. So far, the local news is saying clear, calm and dry for early next week. A couple of nights back there was a perfect Halloween evening - clear, about 68° and not a whisper of a breeze. Hoping for a repeat...


----------



## Rex Stevens (Oct 25, 2011)

60 in MN no rain


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

High of 59 and mostly sunny for the 31st. I hope it stays that way. Last year it rained for about a half hour just prior to TOT. I didn't have to wet the lawn for fog


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now calling for a high of 60 and a low of 38, mostly sunny, in our area. Also no rain the day before, so looking really good right now


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't checked.... on purpose. I'll check on Saturday or Sunday. I decided not to stress about the weather... if it rains I won't do the animated stuff and I discussed with the Mrs. how we could put the EZ up at the end of the driveway and escort our TOTs via umbrella to the garage for their goodies.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

NickG said:


> I haven't checked.... on purpose. I'll check on Saturday or Sunday. I decided not to stress about the weather... if it rains I won't do the animated stuff and I discussed with the Mrs. how we could put the EZ up at the end of the driveway and escort our TOTs via umbrella to the garage for their goodies.


Wow, and escort! That is really nice.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: So far it is looking good! Temps in the 60's during the day and 40's at night, and clear with no rain. Woohoo! I am so excited!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

The latest advisory shows that we will probably have tropical storm conditions on Halloween. Looks like I might be taking the decorations down this weekend instead of putting them up.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

70/34 and sunny here - but at almost a week away, they're still tweaking that forecast pretty heavy. Sure beats the year the high was 34 and it was 26 by the time the tots came around.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmm. I'm thinking it could be crappy if the forecast is off by a day.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

65 and Sun for us. Now if I can just recover for the 50+ mph winds today......but that's another story


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Chuck said:


> The latest advisory shows that we will probably have tropical storm conditions on Halloween. Looks like I might be taking the decorations down this weekend instead of putting them up.


Not great news, best of luck to you, Chuck!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes good luck Chuck, I've done a full Halloween walk through in the rain, minus the electrical and best goodies, but no way in a tropical storm.


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

IN Illinois (St.Louis Metro area) we are going to be blessed with 59 high and 40 low, no rain which is awesome since my party is outside. Whew! Thank God!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm starting not to like you guys in warmer weather. 39 degrees and me in a midevil dress for my vampire costume is not making me a happy camper. Nor the three over ladies for our vampire house. Two are dressed as saloon girls and one as a Victorian era Vamp. Cold not our freind!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

omg..now changed & predicting SNOW Saturday!! Its supposed to be outta here for Monday...that's just so wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Latest is high of 56, low of 38, and "times of clouds and sun".

QueenRuby, a couple years ago or so, it was cold enough on Halloween that I ended up wearing a knit scarf over my costume when I was out in our yard. Kind of took away from the overall look, but at least I was a little warmer


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Latest is high of 56, low of 38, and "times of clouds and sun".
> 
> QueenRuby, a couple years ago or so, it was cold enough on Halloween that I ended up wearing a knit scarf over my costume when I was out in our yard. Kind of took away from the overall look, but at least I was a little warmer


I hope this holds true for us in MD!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

If Hurricane Rina takes a turn to the south and heads to Cuba then our forecast says this. Better than a hurricane but still not liking the 40% chance of rain.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

So far for me it is 58 with a mix of sun and clouds. I'll take it.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Your just getting mean. time to mug a hunter and take his long johns. oooh it changed 46 for the high and 32 for the low. Still calling for ice.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

high of 78 and low of 55 and mostly clear. nice!

good luck chuck!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

What you know, it's looking better as time passes. It might be cold but low wind. I'LL TAKE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

We just had 10 inches of heavy wet snow, but Halloween is forecast for 70. Its Colorado!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

WooHoo!! No hurricane. Still might get some rain, but at least we won't have 100 mph wind. As cool as it would have been I really didn't want my ghost props to fly by themselves.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I can deal with cold but the rain this weekend is going to ruin my walk through for sat & sun!!! Some forecasts are even calling for SNOW!!! Every year there is something around here to knock me down, Starting to think all this effort I put into the walk is for nothing. Might be the last year I try.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's going to be chilly here Monday. The evening forecast has the temps at 40-45.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Monday is gonna be chilly but nice. But this weekend is gonna hurt bad. Saturday is calling for 4-8" of snow. Friggin SNOW! In October!!! WTF?! All of our winter snow gear (blower, salt, boots, and shovels) always gets shoved into the back corner of the garage buried deep behind the summer stuff which is currently behind the Halloween goodies. I always rotate at each season so needed stuff is in the front. Typically I pull everything out Nov.1, push the Halloween stuff in, then the summer, and leave the winter stuff up front.

Now we're TOTALLY unprepared and I dunno if all that stuff is gonna melt by Monday morning.

Between the wonky weather, my daughter being super sick with HFMD and might not even be able to ToT, the surgery I had back in July which set my schedule way back, and a looming little pumpkin on the way (who's not due till Dec.2 but has lately been acting like he wants to pop out earlier). If I didn't believe in such things I would say all signs are telling me to folk up shop this year.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Luckily it says that after the crappy weather today the rest of the weekend and into next week is going to be sunny, 62 for the high and 34 for the low. Of course that doesn't help me to set up for the kid's party tomorrow. The rain has kept me from "dressing" the back yard.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

At least the forecast is for no wind on Monday, just cold. Maybe I can get some good low fog this year.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

It's going to rain today and tomorrow (Sat & Sun), but luckily clear skies for on Halloween. I dodged a bullet this year.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yessssss Great news here. Sunny but cold on Monday. Now if only I could figure out what to do with the up to 11 inches of snow that's going to fall on and in the haunt from now through Sunday 6AM. Sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Rain Rain Rain and more Rain. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

What! 
Nor'easter? 
3-6 inches of snow?! 
Really?!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Try 6-10" here Lunatic. WTF indeed. What is WITH this year anyways? First we get the odd and rare hurricane barreling up the east coast. Now we get a nor'easter in bloody October?! And just a couple DAYS before Halloween to boot. And with the temps the next couple of days I'm HIGHLY doubting that it will be all melted and gone by Monday morning. So I won't be able to put ANY of the new stuff I built out this year.

I'm working on a "Plan B" that involves setting up the garage... I don't have ANY panels short of the ones for front side of the garage exterior - so lets see IF and how fast I can pull THAT one off LOL!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSS! It`s going to be sunny with clouds on Monday!!!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

stupid snowstorm here in southern NY, looks like the nightmare before Halloween.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Lunatic said:


> What!
> Nor'easter?
> 3-6 inches of snow?!
> Really?!


Calling for 6-10 here in Groton, not far NW of you. It's messing with my party setup today. I'm not sure how it will impact the final setup for Halloween yet. I don't relish the idea of having to snowblow a path for the kids. 

But otherwise Monday looks promising. Hopefully today's weather melts by then


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like the snow is going to miss us in south jersey by the shore. but the wind and rain today is playing hell on my props.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Getting hit with rain, sleet, snow and MAJOR wind here today. A 3/4 plywood coffin just blew over along with an 8 foot tall mausoleum. My tents are just barely hanging on and I can't even tell you what the back yard looks like. If we're opening tomorrow night there is going to be some SERIOUS work done tomorrow morning to reset, and of course, hubby has to work then. Dammit....another wall just blew down out back. I QUIT...Mother Nature wins.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

So I was going to complain about the chance for rain here jumping up to 50%, but I think I'll keep quiet...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

They are saying 54 degrees high and only a slight chance of a brief shower, thank goodness. Hope everyone has a great one and takes and posts lots of pictures and videos submiteed for next years DVD.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Snow coming down wet and hard outside, quite depressing. We went out to get a winter coat for the munchkin and some groceries for the night. And to add insult to injury there was Christmas decor in just about every store in the mall. 

Came home to a power outage (still ongoing), tree limbs on the ground everywhere in the neighborhood, the temp in the house is dropping, we have no firewood, and no ETA on the power restoration. And since I have no power and thus no lights at all then Plan B (which was to clear the garage) is looking like a no go. Almost all of my tombstones have fallen over and are buried. My pumpkin scarecrow is bent over and leaning on the house (his main support is 1.25" PVC and will most likely snap before the night is done from cold and weight). Probably wont be able to reset/repair because everything will be covered in snow tomorrow. 

We've been home for well over an hour and it doesn't look like the power is coming on anytime soon (coming to you via laptop power and wireless hotspot). Kaoru is expecting our next little pumpkin and the cold can't possibly be a good idea. If the power doesn't come back soon it looks like we might have to pack up and stay overnight in a hotel.

I've been fighting this years setup for a while now and I'm about with Patti on this one and about to let life and Mother Nature have her win this year.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hearing the sound of snapping metal from the back yard is never a good sound. Our brand new 10x10 tent just had one of the cross support pieces snap. The water in the back yard is over the top of our sneakers. Some of the electrical wires have slipped off their supports (even though they were tied up) and are now under water. Oh boy...Halloween is a fricken BLAST this year.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Everything's getting cancelled here in Maryland-lots of Saturday haunted trails and parties have been called off. Winds howling here with icy rain, but tombstones holding up ok except for two I brought in the garage. How about we hold Halloween next week!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is crazy! We have had branches go down all over our town. One snapped off my tree, but didn't fall. I will have to take care of that tomorrow before the tots come through the haunt. I have snow covered all over my props and I still have to do electrical work, before we open the haunt tomorrow night. I guess I just added shoveling to my long list of activities tomorrow. I'm going to hibernate the whole month of November!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sharon...not the whole month. There's a party on the 12th if you can make it..lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

trishaanne said:


> Sharon...not the whole month. There's a party on the 12th if you can make it..lol


LOL..Ok I will take a break from hibernating on the 12th because that party is awesome!  Hmmm...what will I dress up as this year?!?!?!


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

I still have to finish painting the new casket. I had to give it up today because the paint was not drying to a smooth finish due to the cold. If it is still cold tomorrow I'll have to get a tank of propane for the heater, since it is out of time. Can't spray paint it because it is in my neighbors garage and the weather is way too nasty to put it out in my driveway.

The front yard looks a little strange with the snow and when the lights came on a little too much like Christmas (or at least the Nightmare before). Between it being a school night and the cold we may have to give out extra candy to make it all go away before the end of the night. I noticed my graveyard grabber stopped moving his arm, hopefully it's just frostbite or a minor adjustment.

I may have to add a snow shovel to the zombie in the front yard to keep the graveyard path clear. I hope everyone survives the weather and has a good (if not great) Halloween and brings their pictures to one of the coming meetings.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sharon, my daughter wants to be a zombie this year and she says she wants to look like you. That is, you, in your zombie makeup. I let her watch some of your videos. I just thought you would like to know you have helped warp another young impressionable mind. Thanks for the assist :laugheton:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so mad. This weather blows. Or sucks. Or stinks. Or something that ends with an "s".


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah! It`s going to be nice on halloween!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Weather network called for a "TRACE" of rain today. Tell that to the constant down pour throughout the afternoon. I wish I had a 30% chance of winning the lottery. When it comes to rain this October, 30% is better than 100%.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours looks good. Sandwiched between two nice days, cool and only a 30% chance of a random shower. Hoping for the best but I think we'll be okay. Dodged another bullet!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It's supposed to be partly cloudy and 52 during the day, and it's going down to around 47 for night time. I guess we'll be seeing a lot of kids dressed up like coats.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, the New England weather is a disaster. So sorry to hear about the problems you guys are having. Stay safe.


----------



## Zolkie (Oct 20, 2011)

We've got 3 inches of wet snow on the ground here and trying to decide whether to cancel the haunt altogether.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Some forecasts are calling for showers in the evening now.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

I hear ya guys, thankfully we didn't get hit with too much snow in Baltimore (nothing stuck to the ground). However got hit with some strong winds that punished my 12 foot skull across the top of the porch and broke him in half, knocked over the entire cemetary, fence, witch on the porch, blew skulls down the street. Put it all back together Friday only to have it happen again yesterday. I'm just ready for this year to be over.....ugh.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Stones and props are all down in the yard. Pictures when I get to a spot with electricity. Most all of CT is without power. Trees and power lines down everywhere. Damage statewide is worse than Irene was. Don't know how long we'll be without power.

Mother nature, you win this round. I quit!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are the pics:


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

Terrormaster,

Sorry to see the last pic of your prop face down in the snow. My corpse bride did the same. The weight of the snow plus a little help from last weeks winds bent the 1/2 inch conduit she was on. I will have to bend it back and give it a temporary splint to make it through Halloween. Thanks for the pictures, It makes me feel a little better about our mess (at least we have power)

Meanwhile I have put the zombie to work on snow removal:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tinman, can we borrow your zombie next snowfall? I hate shoveling


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Today/Tonight would have been great. Tomorrow there is some rain and wind in the forecast.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Some forecasts are calling for showers in the evening now.


Ours has begun leaning this way but it's supposed to be scattered and not a wash out. Hoping we can squeak out the two hours of TOT. My heart goes out to all of you haunters in New England who got slammed by that winter storm.
Mother nature can be cruel sometimes. You just don't expect this in October. No realt way to put a positive spin on it. Hang in there and do what you feel you can, and while it's no consolation, there is always next year to come back bigger and better!:jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to see everyone's snow issues. For me I thought the Boston area was going to get more snow but we did ok...only a few inches. The wet ground sucks but manageable.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Tinman said:


> Sharon, my daughter wants to be a zombie this year and she says she wants to look like you. That is, you, in your zombie makeup. I let her watch some of your videos. I just thought you would like to know you have helped warp another young impressionable mind. Thanks for the assist :laugheton:


LOL...Awesome! 

We got hit hard on the East Coast this year. Winfield Park is cancelling Halloween until November 5th. I am still going to have the haunt tomorrow because I have plans on Saturday.  We only had 20 people come through the haunt last night because we still have power lines and trees blocking the road. I am going to take some footage this morning of all the damage from Saturday's storm. I'm disappointed, but I guess that's life! Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Due to my wife being sick last week, school, work plus this storm I'm going to try to do a one day assembly for the yard today. I don't think I'll go all out this year because I'm doing it all by myself and there is still snow on the ground. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Sharon I hope you are able to get your haunt up and going. Unfortunately I'm up this morning to see the news now that since power is still out to a good bit of Northern Connecticut the governor has decided to let each town decide whether to cancel Halloween trick or treating. It would not shock me if our town cancels it considering how many trees went down and the large amount of power lines down on the ground. It's such a mess that I don't see our place getting power till sometime Wednesday if we are lucky or Friday tops. 
And I agree with the poster that said we can make it better then ever! Terrormaster is considering a haunted Tiki theme for the summer. We WILL set up for Halloween with a BANG next year including our party on the weekend for 2012!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, we had trees snapping all over and a foot of wet, heavy snow on everything.  Spent all of Sunday cutting up wood and shovelling out. Despite half a tree falling in my Graveyard, I only had one broken tombstone. I'm still going to go ahead with my haunt but the excitment and joy have been turned to weary resignation. I still have a dozen or so last minute preparations to make. Wishing you all a happy Halloween, may your skies be dry and the screams of your ToTs be plentiful.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm really bummed for you New England folks who got hammered... for us here in TN it looks like it's going to be a perfect day... partly cloudy with a high of 65. I'd like it to be a little warmer, but beggars and choosers you know... there is a 10% chance of that R word but I'm not paying that any mind.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Rain here in sunny Florida, at least until 3pm. Kinda kills any real chance at setting up the yard display this year. Sucks, but watcha gonna do? I'll do my best with a porch display and hope to recoup my crowds next year.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Rain and thunder here till noon then tapering off. Had to bring lots of stuff in and just wait it out. Worse for those with the snow, just disappointed after working so hard. Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Here in Portland, Oregon they say it's going to be "mostly dry and cloudy, high of 55".

It rained all day yesterday and the day before; I'm hoping the weather got that out of its system. We've been fortunate each year to have a dry Halloween, though I'm not counting on it. Definitely have to cover the fog machine and ghost projector.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Absolutely perfect here is southern NJ, low calm winds...Let the fog fly!


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking good here in R.I. High of 52 with an overnight low of 36. Clear.

I feel bad for some of the Mass. haunters. I see delays in some towns and two towns even went as far as canceling Halloween. 

There are some real safety issues with the power outages but it just reads like a bad holiday special. "Halloween has been canceled folk!"


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well now they say rain till almost five gonna have to be a speed demon tonight.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Here the Weather Network called for no rain today. I guess alot of people had to spit between 6-8 because something was falling from the sky every now and then.


----------

